

Tagstand Hits 1M Actions, Launches New Tag Writer To Bring NFC To The Mainstream - PStamatiou
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/29/tagstand-hits-1m-actions-launches-new-tag-writer-to-bring-nfc-to-the-mainstream/

======
pdovy
So ... what the heck is NFC?

~~~
kul
Near-field communication.

------
brittohalloran
Tasker IRL!

